# rat rod semis



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

lets see those rat rod rigs


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what no ones doin ratrod rigs out there


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

no unfortunately no one that i have found does things like this. This seems to be a strictly lower riders and dub cars. I am building one right now thats almost all custom. But you wont find rat rods on this forum sorry. Heres a pic of mine but thats not the cab i am using for it. When i get closer with it i will post pics in my thread.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Not mine, but here ya go.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

tuff luck ill have to post mine up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that pete looks sick


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I didn't even know they rat rod'd semis? Do people do this in real life too or just models? I'd like to see more of this.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 26 2008, 09:56 PM~9792556
> *I didn't even know they rat rod'd semis? Do people do this in real life too or just models? I'd like to see more of this.
> *


x2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ive only seen one in real life :angry: :angry: its a flat black/red mac rig around the late 80's or early 90's


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

scroll down to the bottom. 1950 peterbuit rod

1950 peterbuilt


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thats cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

are u guys workin on 1


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

87 burb and westempire yes people really do this to real cars, when your on a budget to build a car this is the route you take. I have several cars like this that are not painted outside but the interior is. Its nice to get in your whip and roll to a show somewhere and not worry about scratching your paint or getting a bug on it. Or someone calling your ride a trailer queen. Believe it or not there are entire car shows dedicated to these soo called "rat rods" the actual term for them is WIP or unfinished because the term rat rod means something totally different and some get offended if you call them a rat rod. But to answer your question yes this is done in real life and my car i have had since i was 16 is still painted flat black with a silver metal flake top and the entire interior is metal flaked green and orange. Its on based on budget though if you have deep pockets you wont build a unfinished car but if your budget is set you will do what you can to get it to shows and enjoy it. Thought I would share since i know about these i grew up around cars like this.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Jan 27 2008, 08:07 PM~9797860
> *87 burb and westempire yes people really do this to real cars, when your on a budget to build a car this is the route you take. I have several cars like this that are not painted outside but the interior is. Its nice to get in your whip and roll to a show somewhere and not worry about scratching your paint or getting a bug on it. Or someone calling your ride a trailer queen. Believe it or not there are entire car shows dedicated to these soo called "rat rods" the actual term for them is WIP or unfinished because the term rat rod means something totally different and some get offended if you call them a rat rod. But to answer your question yes this is done in real life and my car i have had since i was 16 is still painted flat black with a silver metal flake top and the entire interior is metal flaked green and orange. Its on based on budget though if you have deep pockets you wont build a unfinished car but if your budget is set you will do what you can to get it to shows and enjoy it. Thought I would share since i know about these i grew up around cars like this.
> *


everyone knows what rat rods are. But doing it to a semi is what the question was regarding. That's not very common.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:32 AM~9787282
> *Not mine, but here ya go.
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin badass


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well it looks like iv just introduced something that hasnt been seen be4 and isnt really knowin :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2008, 07:09 PM~9797877
> *everyone knows what rat rods are. But doing it to a semi is what the question was regarding. That's not very common.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so whos going to build 1


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 28 2008, 02:55 PM~9804005
> *so whos going to build 1
> *


How about you???? :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in r u :thumbsup: :thumbsup: right now im workin on 1 its a pete


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 28 2008, 06:52 PM~9806523
> *im in r u  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: right now im workin on 1 its a pete
> *


pics?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

not any yet man still doin body work


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 28 2008, 08:07 PM~9806663
> *not any yet man still doin body work
> *


take pics anyways


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true ill have to find a camera though


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

take some pics of your magazine cars you were talkin abotu in the other topic too.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

tha mag isnt out yet but there at pegasus if u want to check them


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Clean out your pm's White boy!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so is anyone going to build some to kick this thing off


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the chrome shop mafia is known for building rat rod rigs. or clost to it.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 27 2008, 07:19 PM~9797942
> *thats fuckin badass
> *


I just wanted to tell ya, That rig is kick ass, unusual, But cool. imagine how big that would be in real life!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

here they r people


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Trucks...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks bro the blue 1 was going to be a moderate custom but i was life fuck it chop that bitch up


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is any one stepping up to the plate to build one yet


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 05:32 PM~9873403
> *is any one stepping up to the plate to build one yet
> *


dude you are on the wrong forums if u want attention with these rigs....

and on another note.... on your chopped one.... where the seats gonna go?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the old skool way a piece of foam and cloth and theres not gonna be an interior im gonna put the doors back on and seal them permanatly


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dude the frame is going right thru the middle of the interior...... go look at some rat rods and them tell me yours is right.... unless u tuck a narrow seat down between the frame rails, it won't work.... also, u'd need a sunroof to even get in the seat...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool ill put one in


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 26 2008, 10:56 PM~9792556
> *I didn't even know they rat rod'd semis? Do people do this in real life too or just models? I'd like to see more of this.
> *































Its a giant CURBSIDE. Louisville truck show. 2005.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats junk^^^


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats junk^^^x2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats junk^^^


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 6 2008, 10:27 PM~9881744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 6 2008, 06:30 PM~9882596
> *Thats bad ass!!!
> *


X-2

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 08:36 PM~9873459
> *dude you are on the wrong forums if u want attention with these rigs....
> 
> and on another note.... on your chopped one.... where the seats gonna go?
> *



wrong forums? its a layed out model in a model forum on a lowrider site....and aren't models supposed to be about creativity? not technicality?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Feb 6 2008, 06:38 PM~9882707
> *wrong forums?  its a layed out model in a model forum on a lowrider site....and aren't models supposed to be about creativity? not technicality?
> *


who are you? i said that cuz he's posted those rigs all over the place lookin for someone to love them


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 09:43 PM~9882760
> *who are you? i said that cuz he's posted those rigs all over the place lookin for someone to love them
> *



who am i? who the fuck are you? looked to me like he was trying to get people stoked on em...not like i know the kid but quit being a prick


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Feb 6 2008, 07:04 PM~9883026
> *who am i?  who the fuck are you?  looked to me like he was trying to get people stoked on em...not like i know the kid but quit being a prick
> *


stay out of this shit.... don't need no e-thugging in here.... u dunno wats goin on... this kid came in this forums talkin all kinds of smack.... he knows better now.... nobody act like that around here... only new people


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i even referred him to another forum to post his trucks on.... a forum that i and a couple other builders from here also go to.... but that forum got more hot rod guys and stuff....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Feb 6 2008, 10:04 PM~9883026
> *who am i?  who the fuck are you?  looked to me like he was trying to get people stoked on em...not like i know the kid but quit being a prick
> *


I am tony fuckin montana!!!!... who the fuck are you?

settle down glass knob, RO`s a bad ass builder....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2008, 07:47 PM~9851192
> *here they r people
> 
> 
> ...



Incase I'm missing something!!! What exactly makes this half unpainted truck a rat rig???? Just because its flat black with red wheels does not make it a Rat at all... :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo im not 1 for lookin a gift horse in the mouth thanks 4 the backing gloss hog 
and thanks for the site rollinoldskoo but cant we all get along im not tryin to start shit due to the fact iv learnt my ways already so stay kool on this topic bros no need to step on ppls toes now :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo the mild body drop does bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

So then does that make my rig a Rod because it has custom wheels????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

my opinion it makes it a custom 


looks kool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I seriously should try and build that blue and white chopped top kenworth. That thing looks sick.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:32 AM~9787282
> *Not mine, but here ya go.
> 
> 
> ...





very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ive never seen Rig Rods before... i like the bottom one the best! very unique.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is some more pics of that blue and white kenworth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z-033C__rA


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 7 2008, 01:41 PM~9886939
> *So then does that make my rig a Rod because it has custom wheels????
> 
> 
> ...





dudes killin em wit tha rims on tha RIG, :machinegun: very nice


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i thought this thread died off along time ago


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That shit looks bad ass.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha its my daily :roflmao:


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

the place that built that blue and white kenworth is only about 25 m inutes from here, looks even better in person


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I bet that kw does look a hella lot better in person. I really am tempted to try and build that one , but the kits are hard to find and ebay is hella expensive for Cab over engine KW's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

FOR THE RECORD, THAT ARGUEMENT I HAD WITH THAT GUY IN THIS TOPIC GOT STRAITENED OUT IN PMS RIGHT AFTER... HE THOUGHT I WAS JUST PICKING ON KEVIN AND WAS UNFAMILIAR WITH WHAT WAS GOING ON IN THE MODEL SECTION  AND FOR THOSE OF YOU ON MODEL CARS MAGAZINE FORUMS.... SORRY FOR SENDING KEVIN OVER THERE :roflmao: :roflmao: WHEN HE CAME INTO THIS FORUM HE WAS ALL ABOUT RAT RODS AND HOT RODS.... ON MCM... HE CALLS HIMSELF SOME KIND OF LOWRIDER AUTHORITY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

get on modelcarsmag.com and regester there then go to the model trucks section and post up that you want one
the people there will hook you up homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn seeing this makes me want to dig out my pete again and start working on it again


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 6 2008, 07:27 PM~9881744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bumpin this one for FrameDragger :biggrin:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

as far as i know, michaels carries those rigs. i was there not too long ago and they had a whole bunch of them. they are snap together, but they are like 25 bucks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Jan 27 2008, 06:07 PM~9797860
> *87 burb and westempire yes people really do this to real cars, when your on a budget to build a car this is the route you take. I have several cars like this that are not painted outside but the interior is. Its nice to get in your whip and roll to a show somewhere and not worry about scratching your paint or getting a bug on it. Or someone calling your ride a trailer queen. Believe it or not there are entire car shows dedicated to these soo called "rat rods" the actual term for them is WIP or unfinished because the term rat rod means something totally different and some get offended if you call them a rat rod. But to answer your question yes this is done in real life and my car i have had since i was 16 is still painted flat black with a silver metal flake top and the entire interior is metal flaked green and orange. Its on based on budget though if you have deep pockets you wont build a unfinished car but if your budget is set you will do what you can to get it to shows and enjoy it. Thought I would share since i know about these i grew up around cars like this.
> *


PICS?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Dec 5 2009, 12:36 AM~15877120
> *as far as i know, michaels carries those rigs. i was there not too long ago and they had a whole bunch of them. they are snap together, but they are like 25 bucks.
> *


But with the 40% off coupon they're even cheaper. :biggrin:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

not dat good pics but i guess its a klean peterbuild

























if you want more pics let me know 2 find some more :biggrin:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

what the fuck? that convertible is badass. a badass truck that can haull like hell


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Low rider rig with white walls? Lmao


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Dec 8 2009, 10:48 PM~15921397
> *not dat good pics but i guess its a klean peterbuild
> 
> 
> ...


I SEEN THE CONV IN PERSON THAT SHIT IS SICK AS FUCK


----------

